# Yahoo- Training: Dealing With Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Triathlete / Inside Triathlon)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Written by: Molly Hurford Many endurance athletes are forced to deal with irritable bowel syndrome and must find ways to minimize its effects during racing and training. In this article, Molly Hurford explains why it seems to affect so many and how to deal with it. It was an almost perfect start to my first triathlon when [...]View the full article


----------

